# Elritzen - Aufruhr im Teich



## maga_graz (14. Apr. 2012)

Hi!
Bisher hab ich __ Moderlieschen im Teich nur einzeln oder pärchenweise gesehn, in Bodennähe und eher unscheinbar. Da auch einige den Winter nicht überstanden haben, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass sie wohl bei mir ausgestorben sind.

Bis jetzt. Angelockt von Plätschern und Wellenschlag wurde ich auf ein ganzes Rudel von ihnen aufmerksam, geschätzte 50 Stück direkt an der Wasseroberfläche. Sie jagen sich, dass man es schon von weitem sieht... hat da schon die Laichzeit angefangen?


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hallo Martin,
wie hier nachzulesen ist es durchaus möglich, dass schon Laichspielchen laufen.
Wie schaut es denn mit Deiner Wassertemperatur aus?
Im Artikel sind 18°C angegeben... und ich denke nur ein Tag langt dafür nicht.
Es sollte schon eine dauerhafte Erwärmung sein, damit da wirklich was passiert.

Evt. handelt es sich bei Dir immerhin um ein Frühlingserwachen


----------



## jenso (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hallo,

an Laichspiel kann ich nicht recht glauben. Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst du vielleicht kleine Mücken über das Wasser huschen, denen sie nachjagen und dann auch springen. Das wäre nach Art der Moderlieschen.
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hallo,

meine Moderlieschen halten sich hauptsächlich an der Wasseroberfläche und in der nähe
des Teichrandes auf.
Wenn die Temperaturen steigen werden sie wieder viel lebhafter und springen auch aus
dem Wasser und fangen so die Mücken.
Die Laichzeit ist bei mir eher erst immer ab Anfang Mai, aber ich wohne auch im 
Alpenvorland und habe auch lange und strenge Winter, woanders kann dies durchaus
schon einige Wochen früher stattfinden.

LG Markus


----------



## maga_graz (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Danke für die Antworten!
Biete zur Zeit 13° Wassertemperatur... also noch ein Stück weg von den 18°C.
(bin auch Alpenvorland ... nur halt die südliche Seite )
Dann ists wohl einfach nur hektische Mückenjagd... nur komm ich nicht nahe genug ran, um diese erkennen zu können.


----------



## maga_graz (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hab mal meine Horde auf Bilder gebannt... so gut es halt geht.
Und da wuseln mehrere dieser Gruppen rum, wie Markus sagt, am vor allem am Teichrand.

Es sei denn, da ist ein vergessenes Futterkügelchen... dann entsteht der Aufruhr 
Grund gefunden!

Allerdings... nur noch 1 Grad zu den 18.


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hallo Martin,

bist Du sicher, daß Du Moderlieschen hast?

Für mich sehe Deine Fische eher wie Elritzen aus. Das würde auch das Verhalten des Dümpelns an der Oberfläche in der Sonne erklären. Das machen meine nämlich auch. Die Moderlieschen eher nicht.


----------



## maga_graz (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Also die Hand leg ich für meine Bestimmung sicher nicht ins Feuer...

Ich hab allerdings noch nie daran gedacht, dass es Elritzen sein könnten... vom kühlen Fließgewässer ist mein Teich schon weit entfernt...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hallo Christine,

also meine Moderlieschen halten sich am liebsten den ganzen Tag am Rand und an der
Wasseroberfläche auf. Auf den Fotos kann ich die Fische jetzt schlecht bestimmen,
aber ich würde schon sagen, dass es Moderlieschen sind.
Vielleicht kann ja Martin noch ein schärferes Foto bringen.
Aber untypisch finde ich das Verhalten von Martins Moderlieschen, falls es denn welche sind,
nicht.
Allerdings stehen Martins Moderlieschen gut im Futter meine sind etwas schlanker.

LG Markus


----------



## Kuton (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hallöchen,

Anhand der Bilder bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.

Ich dachte auch mal, ich hätte Moderlieschen, zumindest wurden sie mir so verkauft.
Bei mir sind es aber sicher Eltritzen.

Und das Massenhaft.

Ein besseres Bild wäre Hilfreich

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## maga_graz (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Die Bilder lassen natürlich zu wünschen übrig...

Komm ich allerdings näher, sind die Fische weg 

Mal schaun, obs für die Länge des Kescherstiels reicht...


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*



maga_graz schrieb:


> Die Bilder lassen natürlich zu wünschen übrig...
> 
> Komm ich allerdings näher, sind die Fische weg


Einfach neben hinstellen und dann dort in nahezu fotoposition verharren und warten.
irgendwann gewöhnen sie sich vielleicht ein klein wenig an Dich und dann klappt das auch mit dem Foto


----------



## canis (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an: 

Auf den Bildern sprechen alle Merkmale für Elritzen, wobei für eine sichere Bestimmungen aber wie erwähnt bessere Bilder nötig sind.


----------



## maga_graz (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil... und dieser Faden heißt natürlich "Elritzen - Aufruhr im Teich"
 

Ein Teil der Horde hat nen roten Bauch... also doch schon Laichzeit ... zumindest bei den Elritzen?

Und was schließe ich aus der Anwesenheit der Elritzen für meine Wasserqualität? Sauerstoff okay? Zumindest reichts wohl für __ Flohkrebse...


----------



## korahund (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Bei mir vermehren sich die Moderlieschen überhaupt nicht. Ich kaufe jedes Jahr 10 neue dazu, denn einige verschwinden im laufe der Zeit auch mal im Skimmer.
Mache ich etwas falsch ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hi Martin,

für die __ Elritze ist die Laichzeit am laufen (April-Mai-Juni) 

Meine nicht näher Verwandten Pimephales promelas (__ Goldelritze) haben am WE auch schon die ersten Eier abgelegt

MfG Frank


----------



## docmatze (3. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Hallo,

ich bin mir ganz sicher das meine Moderlieschen laichen!
Sie schwimmen an den Großen Blättern am Teichrand, seit 3 Tagern schwimmen sie dort mit dem Bauch nach oben unter das Blatt.
Seit gestern verteidigt ein Moderlieschen ganz Extrem das Blatt und lässt keinen Fisch auch nur in die Nähe kommen.

Die Wassertemperatur beträgt 18 Grad.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## danyvet (3. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Also, ich hab definitiv Moderlieschen, denn ich glaube, sonst macht das keine Fischart so mit dem stengeln als Brutpflege. Meine ältesten werden jetzt dann bald 2 Jahre alt, aber ich hab sie noch NIE springen sehen, so wie das Markus bei seinen auch schon mal gefilmt hat. Entweder haben meine genug zu fressen im Wasser und sind auf fliegende Mücken nicht angewiesen, oder sie haben es nie gelernt 
Jedenfalls sind meine schon seit ca. 2 Wochen am stengeln und vor ein paar Tagen sind die ersten im Maurerschaffel geschlüpft und wuseln schon kräftig herum (siehe auch den anderen ML-Thread über die separate Aufzucht https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=380802#post380802 )


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Elritzen - Aufruhr im Teich*

Moin,

ich weiß, einige kennen den Film schon, aber hier sind für die, die es noch nicht gesehen haben, nochmal die __ Moderlieschen bei der Eiablage

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U9PRbz_u9M[/yt]

Und hier noch mal die Elritzen mit einem wunderschönen Laichausschlag

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cik07yA9v9k[/yt]


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Elritzen - Aufruhr im Teich*

immer diese privaten Pornofilme

MfG Frank


----------

